# Proshot Fine Finish



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok I have been thinking about getting the Pro Shot fine finish, so for those who own this sprayer.

What do you like about it ? 

Can you spray a front door with unthinned exterior aura or duration ?

Have you sprayed BM Advance or Satin Impervo with it ?

What product have you sprayed ?

I bought the true coat plus when it came out but I returned due to pulsating pattern on the finish


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Great post! I'm looking at getting one in the next week myself, so I would really appreciate any first hand experience anyone would like to share. I've been looking through the archives and haven't found any good reviews since it first came out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use mine with unthinned latex such as Duration and Manor Hall Timeless and it sprays great, when I mentioned this to VP he seemed to frown upon my practices.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

No frown here! I love seeing these tools get pushed. I think I just grab the regular ps in that situation to get the extra psi pushing it out and I save the ff for thinner apps. More power to you!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> No frown here! I love seeing these tools get pushed. I think I just grab the regular ps in that situation to get the extra psi pushing it out and I save the ff for thinner apps. More power to you!


I only have the Titan machine and the PS FF. Buying a regular proshot seems over the top to me right now. 
I have had no problems with the heavier material but maybe long term I will retract that statement.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I only have the Titan machine and the PS FF. Buying a regular proshot seems over the top to me right now.
> I have had no problems with the heavier material but maybe long term I will retract that statement.


Just be thorough in your cleaning. Pull the cylinder behind the tip mechanism every time and clean it from the backside so the entire inside and the 4 orifices are spotless. That's where they start getting cranky from thick latex. 

Have you used the ff yet in the slow motor speed at lower pressures yet? I'm loving it in that range. Been spraying Arborcoat that way lately with great results. It's amazing how quick you can get one of these to pay for itself.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Just be thorough in your cleaning. Pull the cylinder behind the tip mechanism every time and clean it from the backside so the entire inside and the 4 orifices are spotless. That's where they start getting cranky from thick latex.
> 
> Have you used the ff yet in the slow motor speed at lower pressures yet? I'm loving it in that range. Been spraying Arborcoat that way lately with great results. It's amazing how quick you can get one of these to pay for itself.


I will have to heed your advice on that. Last time I used it I cleaned it in a rush probably did not do it to the degree you are recommending.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I will have to heed your advice on that. Last time I used it I cleaned it in a rush probably did not do it to the degree you are recommending.


I've done it too. Duration is sticky. It doesn't take much in there to really piss it off. I just soaked all of mine Friday.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Just be thorough in your cleaning. Pull the cylinder behind the tip mechanism every time and clean it from the backside so the entire inside and the 4 orifices are spotless. That's where they start getting cranky from thick latex.
> 
> Have you used the ff yet in the slow motor speed at lower pressures yet? I'm loving it in that range. Been spraying Arborcoat that way lately with great results. It's amazing how quick you can get one of these to pay for itself.


HA!

I have one right now that has has Soft Gloss Essex Green in it for the last two months. I shoot some, fill it and leave it on the bench, shoot some more, ect. I havent cleaned it in a long time. I hate cleaning them. PIA! I think the biggest drawback to them.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> HA!
> 
> I have one right now that has has Soft Gloss Essex Green in it for the last two months. I shoot some, fill it and leave it on the bench, shoot some more, ect. I havent cleaned it in a long time. I hate cleaning them. PIA! I think the biggest drawback to them.


Send it up. I love breaking those little sumbitches down!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

To address the pulsating I have read numerous complaints about this with the PS but have not experienced it with the FF.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I get the pulse pattern as well with my ps.We go slower or hit it again. It is not obvious in the cured finish.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> No frown here! I love seeing these tools get pushed. I think I just grab the regular ps in that situation to get the extra psi pushing it out and I save the ff for thinner apps. More power to you!


How many gallons have you put through your PS FF? I definitely think I'm going to get that one as opposed to the original PS, at least for now. I would be curious to find out what the REAL life span is on this thing...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Send it up. I love breaking those little sumbitches down!


Care to post a video how to perfectly clean'em ? 

Have any of you sprayed Lacquer finish or Undercoater with the PS FF ?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mpminter said:


> How many gallons have you put through your PS FF? I definitely think I'm going to get that one as opposed to the original PS, at least for now. I would be curious to find out what the REAL life span is on this thing...


Ok, heres the deal. I have talked to everyone at Graco. The engineers as well as the executives will tell you that it absolutely depends on what type of product you run through it mostly, and how you take care of (clean) it. 

We have several. Our very very first ps from early spring last year, we have put 100 gallons through easily. There was a point where we thought it was done, we repacked and it came back. There was another point where I was ready to raise its jersey to the rafters, but my guys took it apart and said the right things to it. I am feeling like I should document the ways in which we try to kill that one. Not dead yet, and anyone who sees what I do knows that we use the everlovin bejesus out of these things. 

Graco only put a life expectancy on it because they didnt want guys to think it would last forever. It won't. Its too intense of a technology when you consider what is going on when you put 18v of LI charging 2000 psi of atomized fluid in the palm of your hand. It is a much harsher life than the motor of a drill or impact driver that just spins. Amplify that by the habits of the users (product choices and maintenance practices) and it is impossible to predict. 

My oldest one, described above, refuses to die. I will give it fully publicized entry into our shop Wall of Fame the day it refuses to prime up and go for us. Then I will buy another. 

In all the published reviews I have done on the ps and psff, there are so many ways you can break down how/if/when the tool will pay for itself, and that is the more important question than how many gallons can I put through it. 

My psff saved over 20 man hours last week alone on spindles/rails and gutters. It has paid for itself several times over. If it dies tomorrow, it owes me nothing and I will buy another. 

If I could only have one, I would be the ff.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Care to post a video how to perfectly clean'em ?
> 
> Have any of you sprayed Lacquer finish or Undercoater with the PS FF ?


Sure, that would be easy.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Who here has spayed exterior latex paints/primers (duration, aura, superpaint, etc.) or exterior oil primers through their PS FF? I only want to buy one machine and it sounds like the FF can do everything the regular PS can do and then some. Would you say that this is an accurate statement?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mpminter said:


> Who here has spayed exterior latex paints/primers (duration, aura, superpaint, etc.) or exterior oil primers through their PS FF? I only want to buy one machine and it sounds like the FF can do everything the regular PS can do and then some. Would you say that this is an accurate statement?


If I have an Hvlp, I might choose the regular ps because it costs a bit less, has 500 psi more and I know I can do trim with it if I move fast enough. It does have a bit of extra nut sack that the ff doesn't and we have sprayed almost all latex primers and paints through it. I don't like it as well on thin product, it's too much to get fine with thin. If I don't have Hvlp, I take the ff and make it work until I realize I want a regular ps for a beater.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

who makes an economical HVLP? there is no way I want to spend $1600 on a Capspray 6 stage! Has anyone had good results with a less expensive cup gun run off an air compressor? how bout a pressure pot? Personally, I would rather fill a cup every so often as opposed to cleaning all that hose, but a 2qt. cup with a 4' whip hose might be a nice compromise. Any idea's? Sorry for high jacking the thread...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mpminter said:


> who makes an economical HVLP? there is no way I want to spend $1600 on a Capspray 6 stage! Has anyone had good results with a less expensive cup gun run off an air compressor? how bout a pressure pot? Personally, I would rather fill a cup every so often as opposed to cleaning all that hose, but a 2qt. cup with a 4' whip hose might be a nice compromise. Any idea's? Sorry for high jacking the thread...


Hopefully DeanV will chime in, as I know he has a good fleet. 

I have seen the 9.5 for $1200. That thing will spray anything. We do alot with it. Most recently, oil satin impervo on shelving. Its a little beast that can get as fine as you want. But it is an investment. Tommy Johnson has an Earlex Spraystation that is alot of bang for the buck. Here is a link.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheap HVLP = inexpensive gravity feed guns from Harbor Freight. Work okay, need to monkey around with thinning just right (thinner than I typically like), but the guns are cheap and work OK if you already have a good size compressor (20 gallon or bigger).

Best all round: I really like the 9.5 Turbine (5 stage) that Scott and I both have. It can require some thinning, but not a lot. Easy to dial in. Having the pressurized cup really helps when applying latex paint IMHO. Very versatile. It comes with 3 tip sizes and covers everything from spray dye stains, WB clears, to paint with the 3 needle sizes.

Mack Daddy: The BINKS, DeVilbis, etc pressure pots. My have been sitting for a while, but I will break out the 2 quart pressure pot for large dye stain jobs. The 2 gallon pressure pot stays on the shelf until I get a project like larger furniture redo project (bedroom suite sets, tables, etc). Clean up is not any easier than an airless IMHO. Needs some thinning depending on product. Need a BIG compressor. The biggest compressor you can find. For sure the most CFM's and also the most gallons capacity. These are some air hungry machines. No pancake compressor. If you can move it easily, forget about it. I did find a portable DeWalt that works (dual voltage 120/220v, about 200 lbs, 18 gallon tank). I could not find it on the website now, maybe discountinued, but it has the large motor style (no oilless, large wheel cage and belt driven). I think it is doing 12 cfm or so at 100 psi. Most portable compressors that I have found will not come even close to that. To get more, you will need a 220V only model and it will have a very large tank and you will not be moving it.

There are also reduced pressure guns, LVLP guns, etc that I have not tried that seem to be less air hungry HVLP's essentially. These may be worth exploring as well. I think the Binks low air consumption air cap I have does the same thing, but I think you sacrifice fan width for the lower air consumption.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I actually own the Earlex that VP posted about, and to be honest, I wish I hadn't spent the money. You can forget running acrylic through it, and you even have to thin polyurethane to get a nice fan (I assume anyway - I tried running un-thinned McCloskey's gloss through it and it still looked spattered until I put on a heavy coat, and then the finish bubbled and wrinkled). A buddy of mine has the capspray unit that i mentioned earlier, and he will only run lacquer through it although I assume he could spray latex if he wanted to.


----------



## teddy38668 (Sep 8, 2011)

i recently bought the fine finish. I will be using it for spindles, railings and doors. I have a concerned about using pro classic, and super paint with the machine. Dont know if i overbought on this machine. Should i have any concerns?

thx


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I just picked up my PS FF today! I've familiarized myself with the owner's manual but I'm not sure what you mean by removing the back cylinder? Are you referring to the inlet and outlet valves? Can't wait to use this thing!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mpminter said:


> I just picked up my PS FF today! I've familiarized myself with the owner's manual but I'm not sure what you mean by removing the back cylinder? Are you referring to the inlet and outlet valves? Can't wait to use this thing!


When you take the tip off, at the back end of the threaded member that sticks out, you will see a very narrow bolt shoulder which requires a flat wrench. Do not wrench on the threaded component. Get on the narrow shoulder and wrench that cylinder out. On the regular proshot it is much easier.


----------



## teddy38668 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Vermontpainter. I am VERY new to this sight and have just recently bought the proshot ff. Are you running pro classic through the machine. After buying the machine in july i have now discovered the specs and they do not recommend much latex paint with it. As my previous post says i am worried that i may of overbought on the machine. I do alot of doors trim and railings. Should i be concerned and i will take any advice that you have


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> When you take the tip off, at the back end of the threaded member that sticks out, you will see a very narrow bolt shoulder which requires a flat wrench. Do not wrench on the threaded component. Get on the narrow shoulder and wrench that cylinder out. On the regular proshot it is much easier.


There doesn't seem to be a way to do this on my machine without taking the housing apart. That bolt shoulder is just too far back inside the body of the tool. I took out the inlet and outlet valves and ensured that both of those cavities were clean, but I want to make sure I'm not missing something.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

teddy38668 said:


> Hey Vermontpainter. I am VERY new to this sight and have just recently bought the proshot ff. Are you running pro classic through the machine. After buying the machine in july i have now discovered the specs and they do not recommend much latex paint with it. As my previous post says i am worried that i may of overbought on the machine. I do alot of doors trim and railings. Should i be concerned and i will take any advice that you have


It will be fine. I don't use ProClassic. I have run wb impervo, ultramax, arborcoat, reduced acrylic fresh start, no problem.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mpminter said:


> There doesn't seem to be a way to do this on my machine without taking the housing apart. That bolt shoulder is just too far back inside the body of the tool. I took out the inlet and outlet valves and ensured that both of those cavities were clean, but I want to make sure I'm not missing something.


I'll be covering this topic soon. Will try to post some pics in the meantime.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmmmm, thinking of buying one for 169 6 panel metal doors. Running Pro Classic alkyd water based, will it do the job? Is it as loud as the Pro Shot? Once dialed in is the overspray bad?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Scannell Painting said:


> Hmmmm, thinking of buying one for 169 6 panel metal doors. Running Pro Classic alkyd water based, will it do the job? Is it as loud as the Pro Shot? Once dialed in is the overspray bad?


Nope. Wouldn't do that unless I had two dozen charged batteries and full cups and someone tending recharging and refilling for me. Even then, I'd take my finish pro. 

It's not loud. I shot video with it in the field last week if you'd like to hear it.


----------

